# Baby Tortie Female, WI



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Neighbor children found a *very* young kitten.
6 weeks old tops. Darling!!! 
We searched our area for the mother and other kittens
with no luck. Kitten will lap up moistened or canned food.
Very Very Affectionate little girl who is also very scared.
Prefers to curl up under my neck and purr.
Let me know if you are interested in giving her a home.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Dawn - You should keep her. :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Nope!

I had my sons cat visit here for 1 month,
he is an indoor cat and never tries to escape.
By the end of the month he was darting out into the garage.
The only thing we can figure is because we have an attached garage.
Cats think it is a room of the house that they are missing out on.
The garage door is in the same room as my computer,
I witnessed him scratch at that door to get out whenever the kids went outside....he was extremely social and wanted to always be where they were.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Kitten was delivered to her new home this evening!

I am sooooooooooo Happy!    
This one has a happy ending...


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yipee!! :yellbounce


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good news, Dawn!


----------

